# Big 14 cylinder engine!



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Hyundai have announced the sucesful testing of their latest engine for containerships.
108,920bhp. a straight 14 cylinder job as well
read about it on http://www.marinelink.com/Story/108,920bhpMarineEngineCompletesSuccessfulTrial-207361.html
Itys a Hyundai-wartsia 14rt-flex96C-B
Wee bit too big for my little car though. (Thumb)


----------



## JET (Oct 22, 2005)

Does it have the Hyundai 5year, unlimited kilometer warranty? Or should that be unlimited revolutions.

Regards John


----------



## Brian Dobbie (Nov 18, 2005)

These big engines now come with a 40,000hr "Happy Sailing Warranty".
No joke they do, and believe me they need it.

Brian


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

changed my mind.dont want one since i saw the size of the starting handle..LOL


----------



## JET (Oct 22, 2005)

Brian, I would really like to know what I would be getting in my 40,000 hour Happy Sailing Warranty. It sounds as though there may be regular consignments of liquid refreshments provided for the daily Happy hour which will enable us to briefly forget our problems with the 'Monster Down Below'. 

Regards, John


----------



## Brian Dobbie (Nov 18, 2005)

The "Happy Sailing Warranty" covers all mechanical breakdowns and repairs. The maintenance is covered by the "Global Maintenance Contract", all spares are supplied under the GMC.
Ship's Engineers do a bit but nothing like in days gone past. There simply is not enough time in port and the GMC allows say 12 men to come down upon arrival to work on the engine.


Brian.


----------



## JET (Oct 22, 2005)

Brian, In the past you could experience breakdowns on machinery, say mid Pacific and knew that you were the only people in the area and that you were going to have to fix it, despite the O & M manual recommending that you should contact your nearest friendly agent. Does that Global Maintenance Contract now mean that in similar cir***stances you can expect to see 12 men promptly delivered on deck (by helicopter) to rectify the problem?

Only joking.

Regards, John


----------



## Peter Dryden (Apr 14, 2006)

JET said:


> Brian, I would really like to know what I would be getting in my 40,000 hour Happy Sailing Warranty. It sounds as though there may be regular consignments of liquid refreshments provided for the daily Happy hour which will enable us to briefly forget our problems with the 'Monster Down Below'.
> 
> Regards, John


Funny, I only have problems with the "Monster Down Below" When I drink.

Peter.


----------

